
Warning: Free hotel WiFi is a hacker’s dream - rmason
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/commentisfree/2019/jul/07/free-hotel-wifi-is-hacker-dream
======
detaro
very confused article. No, a VPN will not protect you against a hotel backend
system being hacked...

~~~
ohiovr
How do you infiltrate an encrypted tunnel?

